
Show HN: An individual-level pandemic simulation in Python - citr_sild
https://github.com/AshtonIzmev/covid-19-pandemic-simulation
======
citr_sild
Hi, author here I wanted to have a low level SEIR model to play with in order
to control individual/geographic behavior. The reason was that here in
Morocco, the lockdown has not been uniformly respected especially in popular
neighborhoods. This is a modest python attempt to model the pandemic with
specific lockdown removal scenarios.

I have been also trying to scale it to more than 100k individuals but it
seemed quite infeasible without a graph approach and using only numpy/dict
objects.

PS : I forgot the "Show HN: " key work in a previous thread, so I had to
resubmit the link (sorry)

Hope you enjoy it :)

